# Need an ICD-10 code for RV Lead Fracture



## claudiag2 (Oct 10, 2016)

Good morning to all,

I need your help, I need an ICD-10 code for RV Lead Fracture. I found T82.110A, but I'm not sure if there is a better one. Does anyone have a better suggestion?


----------

